# CHRIST WARNED US ABOUT THESE THINGS!



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 21, 2010)

Part 1 YouTube - The New Age Movement - The Lie of the Serpent - 1
Part 2 YouTube - The New Age Movement - The Lie of the Serpent - 2
Part 3 YouTube - The New Age Movement - The Lie of the Serpent - 3
Part 4 YouTube - The New Age Movement - The Lie of the Serpent - 4
Part 5 YouTube - The New Age Movement - The Lie of the Serpent - 5
Part 6 YouTube - The New Age Movement - The Lie of the Serpent - 6
Part 7 YouTube - The New Age Movement - The Lie of the Serpent - 7
Part 8 YouTube - The New Age Movement - The Lie of the Serpent - 8
Part 9 YouTube - The New Age Movement - The Lie of the Serpent - 9
Part 10 YouTube - The New Age Movement - The Lie of the Serpent - 10
Part 11 YouTube - The New Age Movement - The Lie of the Serpent - 11
Part 12 YouTube - The New Age Movement - The Lie of the Serpent - 12
Part 13 YouTube - The New Age Movement - The Lie of the Serpent - 13


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 21, 2010)

It is all linked to the enemy. Thank God we have hope in Christ. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Laela (Oct 21, 2010)

Babel..again...Thanks for sharing...


----------



## LovingLady (Oct 22, 2010)

Mahalialee4 said:


> Part 11 YouTube - The New Age Movement - The Lie of the Serpent - 11



This part reminded me of these two video:

Michael Jackson Cover-up.

The New Age Agenda's 10 Step Plan


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 22, 2010)

Matthew 24: 8All these are the beginning of sorrows. 

9”Then shall they deliver you up to be afflicted, and shall kill you: and ye shall be hated of all nations for my name's sake. 10And then shall many be offended, and shall betray one another, and shall hate one another. 11And many false prophets shall rise, and shall deceive many. 12And because iniquity shall abound, the love of many shall wax cold. 13But he that shall endure unto the end, the same shall be saved. 14And this gospel of the kingdom shall be preached in all the world for a witness unto all nations; and then shall the end come.”


CONCENTRATION CAMPS HERE IN THE U S A (4 of 4) 


Part 1 YouTube - TGocchurch144's Channel
Part 2 YouTube - TGocchurch144's Channel

Part 3 YouTube - TGocchurch144's Channel
Part 4 YouTube - TGocchurch144's Channel


----------



## LovingLady (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you for posting these videos. This is not the first time I have heard about the concentrations camps. 

Here is a video that is related to part 2


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Nov 8, 2010)

i am in awe.....really.


----------



## divya (Dec 4, 2010)

These videos are excellent. 

There is a site that Veith is on:  Amazing Discoveries | Walter Veith | Brian Neumann | Victor Gill


----------



## LovingLady (Dec 19, 2010)

Please watch all of the parts, it is very serious. 

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4
Part 5
Part 6
Part 7
Part 8
Part 9


----------



## taytay86 (Dec 20, 2010)

Abdijz said:


> Please watch all of the parts, it is very serious.
> 
> Part 1
> Part 2
> ...



This is crazy - it's so over whelming and I'm tired of people talking about it - when is someone going to talk about what to do to stop it? Or not becoming a victim?


----------



## Pooks (Dec 20, 2010)

Subbing so I can watch the vids later - I've read some about this already.


----------



## LovingLady (Dec 21, 2010)

taytay86 said:


> This is crazy - it's so over whelming and I'm tired of people talking about it - when is someone going to talk about what to do to stop it? Or not becoming a victim?



We can slow it down but I don't think we can stop it. We have to let the government know we are not happy with them being involved in every aspect of our lives, part 5 talks about this. Think about the economy, everyone is screaming for the government to control the situation, we need to learn to take responsibility for our own actions and not to spend money we don't have.


----------



## Okay (Dec 21, 2010)

These things. All these things in the videos, are exactly what i have been talking about in this board and peopl keep thinking im crazy. How much evidence do you need? 

I do NOT think it can be stopped at all. They control everything and when i say everything i really mean everything. They are masters of deception, and a puppet for the devil. 

What we can do? Nothing but pray really. 

MAN - I need to read my bible more often... 


Gotta ask though, how do you feel about Obama? I dont think i have to say what i feel about him.... 

And please watch this video - I dont know what to think of it though... Any thoughts?

YouTube - Obama - The Lottery and 666 - You have GOT TO SEE THIS! What are the CHANCES? Is he the Antichrist?


----------



## LovingLady (Dec 21, 2010)

LANGT said:


> Gotta ask though, how do you feel about Obama? I dont think i have to say what i feel about him....
> 
> And please watch this video - I dont know what to think of it though... Any thoughts?
> 
> YouTube - Obama - The Lottery and 666 - You have GOT TO SEE THIS! What are the CHANCES? Is he the Antichrist?



To be honest I haven't been paying attention to that is going on in the news, I was busy with school. I am going to have to do some intense research over the break to fully answer your question. However, I do not think he is the anti-Christ, it would be too obvious. I do think God is warning us about something . . . I just don't know what.

P.S. I never thought you were crazy.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Dec 21, 2010)

it could NEVER BE STOPPED.. this whole thing goes back to Nimrod shaking his fist at God for killing his parents: Half Human Half angel and mad at the judgement that God damned him to.. he set up a worldwide false religion which STILL continue today.. this is why a lot  of people think that Yeshua is just a myth due to nimrod trying to imitiate the story of Yeshua but we know the truth.. he set up dynasties.. so yeah the adveserieS planned this from jump and it goes deeper than what is stated on these boards. so I say cling to YHWH harder than ever because there will be SO MUCH DECEPTION.


----------



## LovingLady (Dec 22, 2010)

luthiengirlie said:


> it could NEVER BE STOPPED.. this whole thing goes back to *Nimrod shaking his fist at God for killing his parents*:Half Human Half angel and mad at the judgement that God damned him to.. he set up a worldwide false religion which STILL continue today.. this is why a lot  of people think that Yeshua is just a myth due to nimrod trying to imitiate the story of Yeshua but we know the truth.. he set up dynasties.. so yeah the adveserieS planned this from jump and it goes deeper than what is stated on these boards. so I say cling to YHWH harder than ever because there will be SO MUCH DECEPTION.



Can you explain the bold to me, I have never heard about it. 

This was posted yesterday: FCC Passes Controversial 'Net Neutrality' Rules - US - CBN News - Christian News 24-7 - CBN.com


----------



## pattyr5 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you ladies for posting these videos here.  I am very concerned by these negative and downright evil things that are unknowingly being passed on to people through "traditions" and symbols.  It is foolish for us to think that they are innocent, and despite that they are everywhere, I want to try to make sure that I limit my own actions and use of things that do not give praise onto my creator and those entities that don't deserve my love or worship.


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Dec 22, 2010)

...............................


----------



## luthiengirlie (Dec 22, 2010)

Abdijz said:


> Can you explain the bold to me, I have never heard about it.
> 
> This was posted yesterday: FCC Passes Controversial 'Net Neutrality' Rules - US - CBN News - Christian News 24-7 - CBN.com


 

Nimrod was the son of an abomination. His father was an angel.. one of the fallen.

okay let me start back to Genesis six. Remember lucifer fell.. we KNOW THAT STORY... after he was kicked out a coupla hundred years later 200 angels traveled to earth to observe humans cause they wondered what we were all about.  they say the women in the earth and thought we were quite lovely and married and mated with them. the even made a pact sayin g" we gawn do this no matter the consequences" they didn't realize that they'd be cut off the scource COMPLETELY(the scource being YHWH) so they had Enoch.. of the line of Noah, he was favored by YHWH because he obeyed Him and didn't mix interspecies bloodlines. so the fallen begged enoch to talk to YHWH and YHWH WAS LIKE "nope nope nope nope you KNEW YOU WAS WRONG.." had them arrested and other various punishments.. YHWH was merciful gave HUMANITY 630 years to get it right who is Methlusah. then ther was Noah.. the world was flooded.. the children who died of the interspecies mix became demons that was thier punishment. 

 Forwarding to Nimrod.  Nimrod however was one of the surviving few. He was angry at YHWH for killing  His ancestors not his parents.. nevermind. and his goal was to kill the most high or at least make war on the heavens. Hence the Tower of Babel later in Genesis.  It was his idea. 

(and humanity will get advanced to the point that they will attempt again to finish what Nimrod started and they will get to heaven and make war but that will be a very bad idea.. not pretty eehh but that's another thread).

then he established a world religion. this is in part why a lot of people think Yeshua is made up because of this story

He had an incestual relationship with his mother Seramis. they had a child and made it seem like it was a virgin child  
\and established a world wide religion like the dagon priests. which the catholic church imitates today... (but I still need to check on that but i've seen some compelling evidence.)ili

Nimrod started the 13 dynasties that follow satan.. that's why we have the serpents and the stuff yyou've seen on viligant citizien.com.....
It was Nimrod who started all this.. it will be YESHUA who ends it.


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Dec 22, 2010)

.....................


----------



## luthiengirlie (Dec 22, 2010)

Jynlnd13 said:


> Amen! Beautifully written and on point. A theory about aliens connect ( at lest for me) is that "aliens" are / were the nephilim(sp). when I think about the pyramids, there is no way man could of built those and weren't the nephilim(sp) giants? The reason I say this is notice in the news, and on tv and in movies the alien agenda is being pushed. I want to quote some bible verses to go with this , but I'm on my phone.& will do it when I get home. Also the 13 dynasties, also known as the 13 bloodlines is who I believe the synagogue of Jews are, that revelation talks about. The Rothchilds, and Rockefellers are apart of it. Then the Disney family branches off of it, Disney is very twisted.


 

these are THE aliens.. look up transhumanism.. this is the goal of those bloodlines.. imagine them being loaded up into machines and being strong enough to go to war on the heavens.. that is thier arrogance.. they are SO ARROGANT.. and probably me typing this will have them mark me in the future but I fear no man but YHWH but ya'll cannot say that you weren't warned.. peoples LIVES will be int he balance between choosing to remain human and serving YHWH for it or being uploaded and being judged.


----------



## pattyr5 (Dec 22, 2010)

Jynlnd13 said:


> Amen! Beautifully written and on point. A theory about aliens connect ( at lest for me) is that "aliens" are / were the nephilim(sp). when I think about the pyramids, there is no way man could of built those and weren't the nephilim(sp) giants? The reason I say this is notice in the news, and on tv and in movies the alien agenda is being pushed. I want to quote some bible verses to go with this , but I'm on my phone.& will do it when I get home. *Also the 13 dynasties, also known as the 13 bloodlines is who I believe the synagogue of Jews are, that revelation talks about. The Rothchilds, and Rockefellers are apart of it. Then the Disney family branches off of it, Disney is very twisted*.


 
Oh, my...  I've heard of the Rothchilds and Rockerfellers being part of this 13 member elite banker families, but I had no idea just how far the "bloodlines went.  I want to know more about this....where do i begin???


----------



## luthiengirlie (Dec 22, 2010)

pattyr5 said:


> Oh, my...  I've heard of the Rothchilds and Rockerfellers being part of this 13 member elite banker families, but I had no idea just how far the "bloodlines went. I want to know more about this....where do i begin???


 

Book Of Enoch with YAHWEH's Name Restored | YAHWEH's Sword Download

this is the best place to start

then read the epic of gilgamesh
and do research of Nimrod and Seramis

I also suggest you read my blog ffor the comparison of Enoch and the rest of His Word..
YHWH IS CONSTANT AND HE REPEATS HIMSELF... so if it ain't repeated anywehre else int he Word don't believe it...

but gilgamesh explains how the decendants of the fallen angels felt andhow bad and sinful folks were.


----------



## pattyr5 (Dec 22, 2010)

luthiengirlie said:


> Book Of Enoch with YAHWEH's Name Restored | YAHWEH's Sword Download
> 
> this is the best place to start
> 
> ...


 

Thank you for your recommendations, I am on it immediately.  I want to know how to recognize the devils because although I have not been raised in a strong Christian foundation, I firmly believe in God YAHWEH and i have noticed many things happening in the world that scream bible prophecy.  I will visit frequently to learn from you ladies.


----------



## Okay (Dec 22, 2010)

woooooow is all i can say 

thank you so much ladies!

and YES the transhumanism agenda is being pushed by the media. its very deep and twisted... Look at the walt disney logo... it has 666 in it... just sayin...

everything is getting so BLATANT now - the founder of the satanic church even said himself that television has been of the most helpful and powerful tool for them.

go to vigilantcitizen there is a three page article about media brainwashing.

Have ya'll heard about a book called "Behold a pale horse"? The author foretold 9/11 before it happened and he has written about their goal of putting americans in concentration camps, aids being from a vaccine and their push for a new world order which is written on the dollarbill..

its really really frustrates me people STILL think there isnt any truth of it. at this point i have a hard time believing anything the news tell me... seriously.

Jay-z sang a sung about sacrificing "all of em'"... he sang that in his haiti song,i really really dont wanna offend anyone since its a touchy subjects(haiti)but.... i mean wtf? we all know 9/11 was a ritual for them and if you dont know about chemtrails and haarp i suggest you look it up and see why so many scientist have talked about them being used to pollute the air and causes "natural" disasters... 

it may be hard to believe but please look it up.


----------



## Okay (Dec 22, 2010)

JUST BEFORE 9/11 ATTACKS - BUSH SITTING IN A CLASS ROOM WITH CHILDREN AND MAKING THE TEACHER GET THEM TO CHANT - "steel" - "hit" - "plane" - coincidence? NO. SICK - yes. 

YouTube - 911 - KITE - PLANE - MUST - HIT - STEEL: Bush's 7 Minute "My Pet Goat" Occult Ritual


YouTube - Annihilation - CHEMTRAILS - The Silent Killer


this is a great site - WIDE EYE CINEMA – Free Conspiracy Videos  . Health section, mind control, 9/11, secret societies etc etc...


----------



## LovingLady (Dec 22, 2010)

Now I know why they say ignorance is bliss.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Dec 22, 2010)

it sho is but Abdjiz.. better to know than be decieved.. it's overwhelming and you have to learn how to function in a new normal.. but  better to know int he long run


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Dec 22, 2010)

...................................................................


----------



## Okay (Dec 22, 2010)

^^ YES! 2012 wont be the end of the "world" - but the start of New Worlder Order.

Notice how the 2012 olympics in London the logo spells "Zion".. i mean common!

And Bush sitting there with a big grin on his face in that classrome.. smdh... i bet even THEY are thinking "wow we do all this and they STILL think we are protecting them.." and these days.. its becoming more and more blatant. 

on vigilantcitizen he talks about it expanding world wide through media via music and films. its becoming more and more "in your face". Lady Gaga doesnt hide AT ALL! She's up there sporting the 666 and all seeing eye and people still refusing to see...


The other day i was watching a music video of a very famous danish popstar.. I was very surprised to say the least that he was dancing in his video and making the devil handsign and he did it everytime he sang "when i found you it was just like i started living again"... it was just so .. random.. i refuse to believe he hasnt been initiated


I would also suggest you get your info from "alternative" websites while you can and for the love of GOD dont accept any sort of chip into your body  

I wonder how they will get people to do that though..


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Dec 22, 2010)

...................


----------



## Laela (Aug 15, 2011)

Signs and Symbols of the
New World Order






Inverted Pentagram Used in witchcraft and occult rituals to conjure up evil spirits. Satanists use it 2 points up and pagans use it one point up. Any way it is used symbolizes evil. It matters not if two points are up or one. It matters not if it has a circle around it. It still is a symbol of Satan.






Baphomet Unique to Satanism. A demonic deity and symbolic of Satan. Can be seen as jewelry 
It is also now being used by the masons. It can be seen on their buildings and the emblems the put on their vehicles to identify each other.

Another symbol of Baphomet Aleister Crowley wore this symbol as well as the 33rd degree founder Albert Pike of the Masons 






Ankh Symbolizes fertility rites and the building up of lust within a person. A spirit of Lust is the power of this union of male /female representations. Also called the Long Life Seal.





Zodiac Used in satanic and occult worship. Practitioners are acknowledging their god as Baal or Lucifer. Horoscope signs are included 





Cross of Nero - Or Peace sign. Another sign that mocks the cross of Jesus. Also know as "The Dead Man Rune". It appears on the tombstones of some of Hitler's SS troops.






Scarab Beetle The dung beetle which is the Egyptian symbol of reincarnation. It is also a symbol of of Beelzebub, Lord of the flies (satan). Worn by occultists to show that they have power and is a source of protection. 





Satanic "S" Represents a lightning bolt that means "Destroyer". In mythology, It was the weapon of Zeus. Worn to have power over others. Also was worn by the feared SS of Nazi Germany.

http://www.exposingsatanism.org/signsymbols.htm


----------

